# Audio / Video >  Novērtējiet shēmu!

## Osvalds007

http://tech-diy.com/Amplifiers/LM4702/LM4702_Sanken.htm Varbūt vērts salikt...?

----------


## kaspich

kas tad nu? neviens nevar nokomenteet?  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

man patīk izejas traņi SAP16P un SAP16N ...un drivers arī nav slikts..

----------


## arnis

nu man arii patiik BUTW92 ... un ko tagad dariit ??

----------


## kaspich

> man patīk izejas traņi SAP16P un SAP16N ...un drivers arī nav slikts..


 kas Tev tajos tranjos taa patik?

----------


## JDat

> kas Tev tajos tranjos taa patik?


 Laikam jau tad ka iekšā ir emitera pretestības un internetā pieejamās shēmas ar minimālu komponentu obvesu...  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

Kaut vai tas... iekšā arī termo-miera strāvas regulēšana   ...vienkārši interesanti.. vienīgi viņi padārgi!




> Laikam jau tad ka iekšā ir emitera pretestības un internetā pieejamās shēmas ar minimālu komponentu obvesu...

----------


## kaspich

nu, labi.. nu, kaadas veel idejas?  ::  es pacietiishos monologam  ::

----------


## arnis

taa taa, nu es te paskatiijos to sheemu 
nee nu man jau arii patiik sjheemas ar mazu obvesu, labaak lai vispaar nebuutu nekaadas detaljas, pieliec in/ out, baroshanu un klausies un dabuu 0,0006%
nav jaaiespringst , uz razhotaaju tech izpildi, lai dabuutu noraadiitos procentus, wot taa buutu kruta, attieciigi no shaada viedojlja, tie tranji nav ideaali, neskatoties uz to , ka daargi
ko es te veel papeetiiju --- nav realizeetas aizsardziibas. itkaa jau taa ir LMKaa, bet truukst atgriezeniskaas atpakaljsaistes no gala pakaapeem uz LMKu . te jaapadomaa, varbuut var iecept kaadu clip detection sheeminju aiz gala izejas, un to caur saiti uz LMKu apakalj, tikai jaapaskata, uz kuraam kaajaam un kaa realizeejas aizsardziiba konkreetajaa lmkaa. bet es neesmu LMku specs, varbuut LM speci var pakomenteet un paturpinaat shito ideju  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

Pašlaik klausos šito... par šito labāk skanēja JVC AX 400 , tā kā man vajaga kaut ko labāku...






> nu, labi.. nu, kaadas veel idejas?  es pacietiishos monologam

----------


## kaspich

nu Tu cilveek dzen.. konkreeti dzen..
tie teksti ir vnk.. shausmas..

ko noziimee - labaak skaneeja? boomiigaaks bass? davka lielaaka? mushas nomira? uzsila un nesmirdeeja?
kaapeec Tu esi iedomaajies, ka tieshi 'gals' ko mainiis?

----------


## Osvalds007

> nu Tu cilveek dzen.. konkreeti dzen..
> tie teksti ir vnk.. shausmas..
> 
> ko noziimee - labaak skaneeja? boomiigaaks bass? davka lielaaka? mushas nomira? uzsila un nesmirdeeja?
> kaapeec Tu esi iedomaajies, ka tieshi 'gals' ko mainiis?


 Jau sākumā ,kad runājām par A klasi , es uzdevu jautājumu , kas ir laba skaņa..? Atbildes nebija. Man laba skaņa ir tad , kad klusi klausoties skaidri dzirdu katru toni un instrumentu , kad slevietes vokālā balss neapaug ar visādiem mēsliem , tas ir pieskaņām, kad ir precīzs un skaidrs bass. Skaļi jau visi sāk skanēt. Tas mans subjektīvs jēdziens par labu skaņu.

Vakar paklausījos pie sava drauga divus  ampus. Vienu taisa viens čalis tepat Rīgā , otrs McIntosh 7000 , ļoti dārgs rīks.Akustikas labas , neatceros , bet labas.. ko teikšu? Skanēja labi ...bet ne tik dārgi!   varētu turpināt..bet pastāsti , ko Tu saproti ar labu skaņu...zinu tikai vienu , ka mēdz būt ideāli mērījumi ar priboriem , bet skaņas nav..

----------


## kaspich

nee, kaapeec lai es staastiitu? es te [man taa skjiet] jau taa daudz staastu/uzbazhos. man jau nav probleemas ar sho probleemu  ::  
ok, shis jau kljuust interesantaak. jo: ar mikrodinamiku shim te Super A klases ampam vajadzeetu buut visam kaartiibaa. es pat teiktu: tas tur 0.0006% briinums ar savu pseido AB klasi vareetu skaneet 'cietaak' smalkajaas detaljaas.
tas, ko varu ieteikt: klausies SAVU CD, SAVAA istabaa, uz SAVAAM skandaam, SAVUS diskus. shaadaas niansees klausiities kaut ko kaut kur un tad saliidzinaat..
piedevaam, cilveka dzirdes atminja [nianseem] ir tikai 10 sekundes. ampu [normaalu, es te nerunaaju par hijagaam] skaneejumaa nianses ir tik smalkas, ka testam jaabuut LJOTI korektam.
es driizaak sliecos uz domu, ka shii 'neskaneeshana' ir tiiri psihologjiskas dabas. shis amps kaut kaadu iemeslu delj [nav tik efektiivs peec skata, ir nedaudz apbruzhaats, kaadreiz kaut kas remontets, piemeeram] neimponee tik ljoti. vai taa ir - to paraaditu korekts blainds, ne klausiishanaas pie kaiminja.

p.s. ja meeriijumi ir 'ideaali', bet neskan [objektiivi], tad ir 2 varianti:
a) meeriitaajs nejeega un maak sameeriit tupas pamatlietas;
b) klausitaajs nejeega, jo vinjam 'skan' harmonikas, nenormaali zems DF, AFR u.c. lineaarie kroplji [taadi arii gadas, tepat forumaa]..

----------


## arnis

izskataas peec kaarteejaa izteikti subjektiivaa harmoniku klausiitaaja skeptikja ... nee, nu -- kaa jau kaspich saka, varam jau seedeet savaa istabaa un ticeet tam kam gribam ticeet. ja nespeej izskaidrot priboru meeriijumus, tad nav jeegas runaat par nianseem. tad arii manurpaat nav jeegas dziities peec 0,000X procentiem

----------


## Osvalds007

Nu paldies ! Vispār Tu man pavēri nedaudz citu skatu uz šo tēmu..tāpēc ja ko nopietni gribētu uztaisīt , tad vēl vienu Leach ampu. Dereja dabūt PCB. Pats nespēšu izgatavot un vākt uz maketa plates būtu stulbi...

----------


## kaspich

jebkuraa gadiijumaa mikrodinamikas lietas var labot/uzmaniiba jaapieveersh:
a) ja ir iespeeja/interese - var forseet [protams, skatam, vai Opamps to ljauj] CD transporta izejas liimeni;
b) ja ir dazhaadas juutibas ieejas ampam, izmantojam to, kas ir 'juutiigaaka'. liekam ampa ieejas moduljiem 'elpot';
c)  piebaazham ausi pie skandas [pamiishus pie katras joslas] - kas tur  naak aaraa. ja klusums [ideaals], uzgrizham volume. arii tikai ideaals  troksnis? ieliekam CD ar 0 level, uz play. jaanoskaidro, kas par  probleemaam. mikrodinamiku chakaree JEBKURSH troksniitis. gan fons, gan  DAC diskretizaacijas rukshana, gan viss cits;
d) jaanoveersh visi  citi fona troksnji [akustiskie]. peitiek ar bisku ruucoshu ledusskapi  virtuvee, ruucoshu baroshanas trafu, siicoshu TV barotaaju;
e)  piesleedzam pie vienas ampa kanaala izejas aktiivu/prastu slodzi  [pretestiibu]. ietopiijam, pieemeeram, 75Hz, 250Hz, 1kHz. ja otraa  kanaalaa izlien fons - jaarisina probleema. ar vadiem, zemeem, vadu  izvietojumu, u.t.t. ietopiijam reaalu muziku. atkal - pamataa fonu paarbaudam [vai neparaadaas peec basu sitieniem];
f)  nodroshinam telpaa intiimu apgaismojumu, spilgti gaismas avoti [ar  lielu kopeejo energjiju] jaalikvide saknee - tie nebaudaamu [sausu,  seklu] padariis jebkuru skaneejumu;
g) netiiriibu mikrodinamikaa var  radiit arii skaljrunji [deelj kerna materiaalu histereezes, filtra  spoleem, kondensatoriem]. te vajadzeetu kaadas labas skandas  saliidzinaashanai. un noteikti jaanoveersh JEBKAADI buukskji izejaa,  iesleedzot ampu, paarsleedzot trekus, liidzspriegums izejaa [jaadabuu  paaris mV], vel var atmagnetizeet filtra spolju serdes, patopiit sine pa  joslaam, moska asimetriju samazina [audifiili gan jau dariitu]..
h)  jaapaarbauda katrs siikums, kas var nedaudz ierezoneet. shii ir viltiga  lieta. RU forumaa viens choms pat shaavaas nost, klubaa peeksnji  neskaneeja apriikojums. izraadiijaas - rezonee trauki+pudeles baaraa,  piedevaam - katrs atseviskji lielus briinumus netaisiija..
i)  nekorekti [smadzenju izpratnee] agrinie izstarojumi arii var radiit  netiiriibas/mikrodinamikas zuduma efektu. skati tuvaas atstarojoshaas  virsmas [ja nav ar ko pameeriit], varbuut uzreiz ar lupataam [kaut  palagu panjem] noklaat lielaas/tuvaas virsmas.
sore par monologu, shiis leitas man taa/pa fikso ienaaca praataa.

p.s. protams, telpas staavvilnji taisiis papildus briinumus. parasti probleemas noteikti ir ap 120..140Hz [piijis deelj staavilnja griida/griesti], un paareejos briinumus - var redzeet/dzirdeet/izreekjinaat. un te ir diivainaakais - shaadi staavvilnji chakare ne tikia basu/midbasu joslu, bet darbojas [intensitaate gan zuud] uz virstonjiem. un, lai buutu veel drankjiigaak - dzirde jau visu analizee relatiivi. ja ir 140Hz par daudz [ar sliktu paarejas raksturlikni], vidi [pat augsheejie] neskanees, buus pieklusinaati, un tas bass 'aizsitiis' receptorus [nianses/mikrodinamika pazudiis]. vairaak kairinaatie 'maskees' mazaak kairinaatos.
lai buutu pavisam draknjiigi, korekcija ar EQ [ja pat parametrikjis pieejams], probleemu nerisinaas:
a) deelj faazu kropljiem;
b) deelj sliktas paarejas raksturliiknes [jo rezonanses process jau nekur nebuus pazudis].
moraale - jasakaarto telpas akustikas lietas. jo sekas var izpausties pavisam negaidiiti. it seviskji, ja Tu klausies nianses [par to - visu cienju].

----------


## Osvalds007

Paldies ,tas bija labi ....mazliet iebraucu tēmā ..negribu izplūst , bet sāli sapratu...tās ir tās nianses , kas dod to labo skaņu...un tādu ir daudz... par zemu lidoju..labi apdomāsim..

----------


## Osvalds007

> izskataas peec kaarteejaa izteikti subjektiivaa harmoniku klausiitaaja skeptikja ... nee, nu -- kaa jau kaspich saka, varam jau seedeet savaa istabaa un ticeet tam kam gribam ticeet. ja nespeej izskaidrot priboru meeriijumus, tad nav jeegas runaat par nianseem. tad arii manurpaat nav jeegas dziities peec 0,000X procentiem


 Ko teiksi par lampu pastiprinātāja subjektīvi labo skaņu un pribora rādījumiem...

----------


## arnis

kas tad tur ko teikt ??? miikstais skaneejums kaa uz augshaam, taa uz basiem ??? man piem nepatiik. nav asuma, pareiziibas, precizitaates tajaa skanjaa. samaakslotiiba ar otro harmoniku. man gribas, ja ir bungas uzstiens, tad tas ir taads, nevis aplauzts ... soore

----------


## kaspich

> Ko teiksi par lampu pastiprinātāja subjektīvi labo skaņu un pribora rādījumiem...


 reku, te es pamurgojos par teemu:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/459...iitaaji-skanja

un reku var dabuut paklausiities shaadu hlamu:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/4614-Tube-sound

----------


## Osvalds007

Mēs te cilājam nežēligu subjektīvu tēmu...protams , ja visu izmēra pareizi ir arī skaņa...tikai visu izmēŗa un pareizi...laika gaitā biju šo tēmu vienkāršojis...

----------


## kaspich

> Mēs te cilājam nežēligu subjektīvu tēmu...protams , ja visu izmēra pareizi ir arī skaņa...tikai visu izmēŗa un pareizi...laika gaitā biju šo tēmu vienkāršojis...


 iisteniibaa jau taisniiba gan tiem, kas saka, ka meeriijumi daudz ko nosaka. un tiem, kas apgalvo - neko nenosaka.
prasti meeriits AFR, THD - dos LJOTI LJOTI rupju prieksstatu. ja meeriis veel directivity, paarejas procesu lietas, telpu - jau bisku tuvaak. bet, vienmeer buus liimenis, kad meraparaati buus jaaliek malaa. jo [es te jau iemetu]  - nianses no skaljaam skanjam atskjieras 10 MILJARDU reizhu. un ljoti daudzas lietas [kaa smadzenes uztver skanju] psihoakustikji tagad tikai peeta. turklaat, dzirde 'maacaas', adapteejaas.. 

paskati internetaa Aldoshina: Osnovi Psihoakustiki. ievadam labs  :: 

piemeeram, kaapeec A klases amps, kas jaauzsilda 45min, skan?  :: 
taapeec, ka tu 45min gaidi, noskanjojies, atpuuties, atsleedzies, iemalko kaadu viinu, atbriivo sprandas muskulatuuru..
kaapeec skan lampu ampi? uzvedinoshais jautaajums - kaapeec cilvekiem patiik skatities kamiinaa, izjust taa/saules siltumu un dzetenoranzho gaismas spektru?
un shaadi mees vareetu turpianat iiilgi..  ::

----------


## kaspich

kaa lampu ampi [lampu pieskanjas noziimee] skan:
single ended [vientaktnieki] ar triodi vai pentodi triodes sleegumaa [dominee paara harmonikas, pamataa 2.];
labi lampu divtaktnieki skan.. neitraali [tiem dominee nepaara harmonikas];
suudiigi divtaktnieki [ar lielu kopeejo THD] skan.. suudiigi. ok, nav tranjiem tipisko crossover distortion [tb, mikrodinamika labaaka], bet globaali - nekaads cukurs.


es te tikai par THD, i to vienkaarshi. mazs DF, kritums uz augshaam: maigaas skanjas un tumiigo basu radiishanas mehaanismi netiek apskatiiti  :: 

shis kaa atbilde uz Jankus postu, kas pazuda nezinaamaa virzienaa  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

paldies , palasījos Tavus rakstiņus , šo to zināju , šis tas no jauna...Tu ņem dziļi , diemžēl es vairāk slīdēju pa virsu...šovakar beigsim ir ko pārdomāt...

----------


## tornislv

> Pašlaik klausos šito... par šito labāk skanēja JVC AX 400 , tā kā man vajaga kaut ko labāku...


 A-x5 vai A-x7 rullēja.

----------


## kaspich

sore par verbaalu caureju.
par teemu: mikrodinamikas klausiishanas pie maziem skaljumiem [naktii/tumsaa].
RU ir labs specs ar uzvaardu Suhovs [UMNCh visokoi vernosti koncepts], piegajiens man saprotams un viens no atbalstaamajiem [man].
nu luuk, kopaa ar sho ampu vinjsh bija uztaisiijis tembru bloku [157UD2 paarsleedzis A klasee], UN
tur bija tonjkompensaacija [loudness], kas daudz ir tuvaak auraalai uztverei kaa standarta/komerciaalaa.
iistnibaa - viena no lietaam, ar buutu jaasaak.  :: 
kaut kaadaa wegalab jaapameklee.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, Latvijas elektronshiki. Suhovu neatradu. atradu:
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/157/54/
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/66/54/
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/67/54/

iisaa doma: ar poci BEZ papildus izvadiem: var izveidot loudness [ok, cik plashaa diapazonaa - naakoshais juatajums];
globaalais FAIL - loudness [logjiski] ieviesh faazu kropljus. un tas vairs nekaadi neiet kopaa ar patieshaam kvalitatiivu skanjas reprodukciju.
tad nu doma - kursh izstraadaas loudness BEZ faazu kropljiem? aiziet?

p.s. par TO sheemu/konceptu [ko Osvalds iemeta]:
taa ir testa board stadijaa. nekaa kopiiga ar reaaliem parametriem reaalos apstaakljos, par droshibu nerunaajot.
1. jaaierobezho Udiff un Usinf IC, citaadi buus liesmas [ieejaa, kaa var noprast, parastie tranji, pie Udiff aizies pa gaisu] - shunteejam OOC elektroliitu ar diodem, ieejaa - diodes+stabilitroni;
2. izejas tranju termokompensaacija ir fail [1 1 diode, otram 5], taisam aareeju: diodes vai tranis [racionaalaak];
3. tos viduvejos tranjus aizvietojam ar normaliem diskreetajiem [lai ir nepieaugosha h21 no Ic, lai ir R starp izejnieku baazeem, ne BE, u.t.t.];
4. atsaistam gnd, IC baroshanaa obligaati papildus RC kjeedes RF trauceejumu mazinaashanai;
5. savedam kaartiibaa tos suuda jumperus [tur vispaar kaads prakstikants darbojies];
pilniigi citaa limenii plati jaaprojektee, pareizi jaaizveeleeaas komponentus [tur puisim pirmie solji]. nu, tad [teoreetiski] buus amps - bez aizsardziibaam..

----------


## tornislv

http://www.bluesmobil.com/shikhman/arts/lowdn.htm
te viens puisis ņemas par toņkompensāciju, man patlaban lasīt / saprast nav laika, sākumā jāsaprot, kāpēc Baķkas Baltā Krieva ciparu TV telekoma dekoderus kar augšā (pierobežā)  :: 

PS Vislabāk laikam tomēr tad taisīs loudness ar DSP. Aizvien aktuālāks paliek DSP (es tev jau minēju ) ar iespēju to kasti vadīt no PC, bet kas NAV PC.

PPS Cuxob raksti savākti vienkopus te:
http://radiohobby.qrz.ru/DL/diglibr.html

----------


## Osvalds007

man bija ax-400 , sarežģits rīks , bet skaņa laba ...kādam varbūt ir?

----------


## tornislv

Atkārtoju, AX-400 tika ražots tad, kad marketozoīdi jau bija inženierus piežmieguši un sākās cost cutting/simplifying. Nav jau protams tik traki, kā notika ar Luxman, kad šos Alpine nopirka (Luxman'us uz divām STK sāka ražot  ::  ), bet labākie JVC daikti skaitījās (A-X5) A-X7 un A-X9, ja kāds parādās eBay, tad bez pārsimts eiro nedabūt. (bija gan vēl pāris biezāki JVC, tipa JM-S7, un citi, bet Japānas tirgum ar Victor brendu - 
TE: http://audio-heritage.jp/VICTOR/amp/index.html ir daži skaisti eksemplāri).

Man ir viens A-X4, bet vienā kanālā gala traņi beigti, nav sanācis laika pieķerties, varu atdot pa tikpat, cik paņēmu eBajā... varēsi nodarboties ar jaunradi.

----------


## normundss

> 2. izejas tranju termokompensaacija ir fail [1 1 diode, otram 5], taisam aareeju: diodes vai tranis [racionaalaak];


 Tu domā ražotājam tur netīšām piecas diodes ielikušās, vai arī varbūt lai iegūtu precīzāku kompensāciju?  Kāda būs aizture un histerēze ārējai kompensācijai salīdzinot ar diodēm kas ir uzliktas uz kopēja kristāla ar trani?  Kāpēc atšķirīgs diožu skaits tavuprāt būtu principiāls fail?

----------


## Osvalds007

un kāda būtu cena?

----------


## tornislv

Ja jautāts tika man , tad par A-X4 26.50 EUR eBaja cena (ieskaitos shipingu Vācijā) + 9Ls LBSS piegāde uz Latviju, tātad kopā 30Ls, ar klāt pievešanu pie Tevis Rīgas rajonā  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

ņemu!!!
ok sazvanāmies

----------


## Jurkins

Īsti nesaprotu tos SAP traņus. Tās diodes ir germānija vai  ::  (vai šotki). Pamēģiniet 2- pakāpju KK galeniekam, tak kaut ar emiteru rezistoriem, piemest sešas diodes un vēl maiņrezistoru. WTF???

----------


## kaspich

nu, sanaak kaut kaadi 0.4V uz diodi. izskataas pec Shottky. bet Tu padomaa par otru lietu:
vienaa korpusaa ir 5, otraa 1. kristaalu T atskjiras PAMATIIGI. respektiivi, vienaa variantaaa: Io smuki kompensejaas [varbuut pat paarkompensejaas], otraa gadiijumaa - nekotroleeti aug..  ::  ko taadu var tikai smago narkotiku ietemee izdomaat..

----------


## normundss

Tā kas viena, ir Si p-n pārejas diode ar Vf 0,7V. Tās kas piecas, ir šotki ar kopējo Vf ap 1,5V pie rekomendētā If=2,5mA.  Kāpēc tā - hvz, bet maz ticams ka ražotājam nejauši tā gadījās. Jebkurā gadījumā šie traņi ir pietiekami dīvaini un nepareizi lai būtu vērts iemēģināt.  Man jau kādu mēnesi STD03 uz galda stāv un žēli skatās kā dzīve tiem iet garām, vienmēr atrodas kaut kas svarīgāks darāms.

----------


## Osvalds007

Atradu vēl vienu shēmu A , klase , kādreiz bija doma taisīt!

----------


## Jurkins

Tur īpaši nav ko vērtēt, nav tajā shēmā odziņas. Pie tam shēma ar bārdu, nav iemantojusi popularitāti u.t.t. Vispirms pastāsti, kas tieši Tevi šajā shēmā tā ieinteresēja. Tas, ka ar integratoru stabilizē mierstrāvu?

----------


## Osvalds007

PRINCIPĀ jā , tieši tas kā tiek stabilizēta miera strāva...lai tik strauji nepeld uzsilstot...

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk, es taisījos pacelt jautājumu par pastūžu mierstrāvu atsevišķā tēmā, varbūt vakarā sanāks vairāk uzrakstīt. Ko nozīmē peld? Cik drīkst (pēc labā toņa) peldēt? Vai integrators kaut ko izdarīs labāk par parastu klasisku risinājumu ar tranzistoru uz radiatora. Kristāla temperatūras izmaiņas pusperioda laikā ne viens ne otrs neņems vērā (vienu risinājumu, šķiet gan zinu).

----------


## kaspich

taa dalja ir.. kaa lai to saka.
maigi: viena no iespeejamu probleemu [papildus THD] vietaam. un pat amps ar taam 2 obratkaam.. nu, ok, izvelk tikai tas, ka straadaa A klasee.
piedevaam, arii shii metode nekaadi neseko AATRAJAAM Io izmainjaam, kas rodaas, kristaalam strauji uzkarstot.
no taada aspekta - risinaajums ir meesls.

p.s. Jurkins paspeeja ierakstiit..  :: 
jaa, ir risinaajumi, kas njem veeraa kristaala momentaano T. bet, sanaak [nez kaapeec] 10X sarezgjiitaak..

----------


## Jurkins

šitas konceptuāli strādā, dziļāk nepētīju, jo nav lielu radiatoru un jaudīga trafa ar 2x15..20 AC (un nepietiek laika citiem shemčikiem)

----------


## arnis

shitie kruti tranji[ 3281 ] , krutaakie ieksh to-264[ vai vieni no ]   ::  ljoti maz razhotaaju gan shos izmanto , droshi vien taapeec ka daargi

----------


## Jurkins

Neskaties uz traņiem, kādi simulatorā pagadījās pa rokai, tādus iemetu. Man bija maketiņš uz 5200/1943, bet, kā jau minēju, nav lielu radiatoru un piemērota barokļa. Baigi karsa, izjaucu, varbūt kaut kad vēlāk radīsies mīlestība uz A klasi.

----------

